# Berkley Big Game Solar Collector?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im thinking about switching out the line on my cat rods. Im currently using 30LB test Big Game, and have been satisfied with the performance of the line (although, I am considering bumping it up to 40LB). However, I need something that is more visible in the dark. Big Game comes in a color called solar collector. Does anyone use this color, and is it highly visible at night? Is the Berkley Big Cat line just Big Game in the solar collector color? Also, anyone know where to find this line in SW Ohio? Thanks!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I used it one year. I have one of those small neon blue keychain lights. If you shine that on it at night it looks like yellow, 1/4" rope.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The solar line will show up well under a black light, other than that about the same...Also in my opinion 30-lb test big game is plenty heavy enough.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

30 is plenty good enough. I've never used anything over 25. But to each his own  .........THE CATKING !!!


----------

